# Infinity scarf with secret zippered pouch



## LivingDeeGoodLife (Oct 2, 2013)

I am looking for a pattern to add a zippered pouch to one of my many scarfs. I will be traveling and since I always wear something around my neck on the airplane this would be a perfect place to keep my passport, wallet, etc.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you checked Ravelry or Googled your query? There are jackets and vest that provide hiding places for all your needs, including phones, cameras and even water bottles. Check travel stores, luggage stores and AAA. They have lots of travel stuff!


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi on Raverly type in December pocket cowl by Stacey trock.
not free but still looks doable for what you might want.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

There are lots of pocket scarf patterns on Ravelry. You could use any non-lacy scarf pattern, turn up one end, and add a zipper or a strip of velcro sewn on each side of the pocket.

There is a pattern - not free - for a secret zipper pocket scarf.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/secret-compartment-scarf


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

flower_power said:


> .There is a pattern - not free - for a secret zipper pocket scarf.


How clever is that?! :thumbup:

For anyone knowing how to double knit, you could switch to double knitting on just that portion, too.


----------



## LivingDeeGoodLife (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey Becca, yes I did a search but didn't come up with exactly what I was looking for. I want to convert one of my many "larger square" silk scarf's into an infinity scarf and add a secret compartment. I was just hoping there was a quick and easy little tutorial out there. I thought I saw a post a while back, but not sure what site it was on.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Turn a square scarf into a faux infinity scarf: http://beautifullycontained.blogspot.com/2012/09/to-infinity-and-beyond.html

Still need to figure out the zippered pocket, though!


----------



## LivingDeeGoodLife (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks, I found something similar on line called a "shold it" scarf. It is not exactly what I was thinking of, but very close. I suppose if I spent the time I could figure out how and were to place the 3 or 4 zippers. Maybe if I continue to research travel scarfs I will come up with a pattern.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

If you can't find a pattern I just last night ordered one from www.Solutions.com . On sale for 24.97. Pink, black or cobalt. Has two zipper pockets and is an infinity scarf. item # 96198. Regular price is 49.98. I though it was worth buying and using for a pattern. By the time you buy material, thread, zippers and the work it is probably worth the 24.97. Also a phone for them 800-342-9988.


----------



## LivingDeeGoodLife (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for the info. Yes, that is what I am looking for the pattern for. That is a great price! My problem is I already have a whole lot of beautiful scarfs that I want to convert. When you receive your scarf, would you be so kind to just let me know what the spacing is between the zippers?


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes I will


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Link to the scarf for anyone interested: http://solutions.blair.com/p/sale/clothing-accessories/sholdit-scarf/pc/2075/sc/2081/53999.uts?store=14&count=500&q2=2081~Clothing+%26+Accessories&q1=2075~Sale&q=*&sc=Y&x2=c.t2&x1=c.t1
And it cleverly folds up into its own pocket!


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Turn a square scarf into a faux infinity scarf: http://beautifullycontained.blogspot.com/2012/09/to-infinity-and-beyond.html
> 
> Still need to figure out the zippered pocket, though!


How clever she is to think outside the box. I have lots of scarves that will make great cowls. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LivingDeeGoodLife (Oct 2, 2013)

If anyone decides to convert one of their older scarfs to an infinity with zip (for security) pockets, I would love to hear from you and see pictures) I'm thinking of sewing in pant type pockets and adding 7" zippers. Thanks for all your help! I love y'all!


----------

